# Dog Ramp vs Steps



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For those that use steps or ramps for your fluffs, which do you think are easier for them?

Lacie's LPs bother her from time to time and she doesn't seem to like the steps and continues to want to jump or I'll pick her up if I see her. Breeze uses the steps, but I don' think she's truly comfortable with them. Secret liked the steps but is no longer able to see well enough to use them.

So, if you use a ramp, please let me know your thoughts and opinions on whether you think it's easier on the back legs.

Thanks


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't have either. I pick Sissy up and Riley can jump on the couch by himself. We open the recliner a little and he runs up it. If I got one I think I would go for a ramp.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Luck learn steps in one day, but is scared of ramps.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

*We have a ramp*



wkomorow said:


> Luck learn steps in one day, but is scared of ramps.


Polly learned her ramp but is afraid of steps! Go figure:smilie_tischkante:
Polly on her ramp at 5 months the day it was delivered.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We use steps but our bed is really high,if we used a ramp it would be either too steep or really long.. Since Secret is tiny,I'd try a ramp..


----------



## boosiebutt (Jan 13, 2016)

I have several Snoozer scalloped pet ramps. I think they're great! Very stable, just enough "steppiness" to provide really great traction but not so big of steps as to be too big for little legs going up or down. I had various steps before but my kids would either find them too narrow or unstable, have to practically launch themeselves to make it up, or would try to skip them on the way down and just jump. With the scalloped ramp, it comes in various heights to fit whatever you want, couch, chair, bed, and my dogs have been comfortable enough to to use them exclusively to go up and down. 

I like the look of the longer more gradual pet ramps, but I also really like the compactness and easy ability to move around the snoozer scalloped ramp.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine will only go up steps, not down...Bayleigh will try to jump, which is what led to her ACL tear & subsequent surgery  I think a ramp might be better. She is now sleeping in the stroller at night, as she just doesn't understand that jumping is not an option.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball uses steps. I would be considering a ramp though if at some point he has difficulty using steps.

I am wondering if the height of a ramp and size of the dog might determine how well some dogs might do or don't do with ramps. I am thinking what it feels like when I am on the treadmill and when I have it inclined to highest level ... of course, it does feel different.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

boosiebutt said:


> I have several Snoozer scalloped pet ramps. I think they're great!


I have one of the large ones for my bed and love it too. Even my Standard Poodle uses it! 

I also have two sets of steps for a window seat and a couch. Zooey prefers the Snoozer scalloped steps.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

We use a carpeted ramp here. It will fold in half which makes it a good one to use for travel. 
I tried stairs but they didn't use them.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Barb, I need one to travel with. Where did you get yours and what kind Is it?



Barb J said:


> We use a carpeted ramp here. It will fold in half which makes it a good one to use for travel.
> I tried stairs but they didn't use them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a ramp from foster's and smith. Washable cover. Very light weight. It has gotten us through 3 knee surgeries.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to order a ramp and see if they will use it.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Polly's mom said:


> Barb, I need one to travel with. Where did you get yours and what kind Is it?


Tuesday Morning had a half price sale a couple years back. I don't know the name of it but I will try to find it. We added the carpeting.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Here is a link for the ramp from Chewy.com

https://www.chewy.com/dog/solvit-ul...it&utm_term=&gclid=COqPyMbQwsoCFRSeGwodEDICsA


----------

